

Square Introduces One Monthly Price for Small Businesses - relation
https://squareup.com/news/releases/2012/square-introduces-one-monthly-price-for-small-businesses

======
rexreed
Just for those who didn't do the math: for this to break even, you would have
to do over $10,000 every month in Square transactions for this to make sense.
I'm not sure what percentage of the Square market that is.

